# Time for a Change?



## dherndon (Mar 31, 2008)

Long time DTV customer. But the Dish offers are enticing, and i'm tired of this slow/quirky DVR interface. I have a 3-4 year old HR -200 or something like that. It farts, flickers and is otherwise slow whenever I press a button...especially coming out of watching a recording (like hitting stop and expecting to quickly press down-down on the remote to go to "delete".....down, wait, wait, wait, down, wait, delete.....).

Anyway, can anyone share with me whether the new Genie DVR's are significantly faster? I'm sure if I call they will get me one if I tell them i'm otherwise going to Dish...but not sure I really want one unless it fixes the above problems?

I've heard the "Hopper" is a nice device...and responsive. Programming on Dish is fine with me.....

Thx.

Dave.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Wish I could help you. But I'm a loyal DTV customer who has been with them for 7 years -- and can't get a Genie or any new technology without paying $400 for the privilege.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dherndon said:


> Long time DTV customer. But the Dish offers are enticing, and i'm tired of this slow/quirky DVR interface. I have a 3-4 year old HR -200 or something like that. It farts, flickers and is otherwise slow whenever I press a button...especially coming out of watching a recording (like hitting stop and expecting to quickly press down-down on the remote to go to "delete".....down, wait, wait, wait, down, wait, delete.....).
> 
> Anyway, can anyone share with me whether the new Genie DVR's are significantly faster? I'm sure if I call they will get me one if I tell them i'm otherwise going to Dish...but not sure I really want one unless it fixes the above problems?
> 
> ...


While the programming on DISH may be fine for you keep in mind DISH Network has a lengthy history of carriage disputes causing channels to go dark.


----------



## dherndon (Mar 31, 2008)

Ira, have you had the same equipment for 7 years? Wow.....if so. I've been with them for 16 years. I figure I've spent probably $15,000 with them in that time (wow...). I don't really want to leave, but I certainly don't get $100/Month worth of value out of my TV. In doing the research, I've concluded I probably watch maybe 10 channels most of the time, with a desire for about 25 on the list. DVR is a huge timesaver and certainly adds value, but DTV's software is just not getting faster.

Noone has replied that has switched and can confirm the Hopper DVR is faster....or whether the Genie is even any faster than the older DVR's at DTV. 

I'm pretty loyal to products/companies as long as the value is there for me.....so maybe DTV will take care of me if the Genie will be faster. We'll see.

Dave.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just switched yesterday to Dish from Direct. I got two Hoppers, one of the new ones with Sling, and one of the older ones without.

Speed on the Hopper is very much faster than on any D* HR I've ever seen and I had the HR24s. Well, actually still have them since I haven't turned off D* yet.

HD quality on the Hopper is every bit as good, if not better than what D* is offering imo. On the Eastern Arc (dish point SE vice SW determined by where your locals are uplinked), The SD is at minimum DVD quality and sometimes a bit better. Regardless it is much, much better than D* SD.

Search is different and not quite as good as D*'s, but is more than good enough.

Menuing is quite a bit different, but doesn't take much to get used to imo.

For info, the reason I switched doesn't have anything to do with being unhappy or mad at D*, it was all about money and the fact that I can now get Reelz and Epix HD channels, which are important to me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I have no issues with speed on my 34, going from an HR22.

I know I would need two Hoppers to get the same functionality (tuner-wise) I have with one Genie so I wouldn't go that route. Also don't like that the Hopper is limited to using a Joey.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Which are all good reasons not to switch for you.

I switched a few days ago and got 2 Hoppers, one of the new ones with Sling, one of the non-sling versions. Works quite well and is better and worse than D* from a hardware/operational standpoint imo.

I switched because of channels I wanted primarily and cost savings was side benefit.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

dherndon said:


> Long time DTV customer. But the Dish offers are enticing, and i'm tired of this slow/quirky DVR interface. I have a 3-4 year old HR -200 or something like that. It farts, flickers and is otherwise slow whenever I press a button...especially coming out of watching a recording (like hitting stop and expecting to quickly press down-down on the remote to go to "delete".....down, wait, wait, wait, down, wait, delete.....).
> 
> Anyway, can anyone share with me whether the new Genie DVR's are significantly faster? I'm sure if I call they will get me one if I tell them i'm otherwise going to Dish...but not sure I really want one unless it fixes the above problems?
> 
> ...


if i was you i would switch in a heart beat.
you will save money every month on prograamming costs,will get a superior DVR( Hooper with sling) ,more HD channels, you can skip commercials, u can add an external HDD that will not replace your internal HDD like directv does.

what are you waiting for?


----------

